# Choose your hunting buddies wisely



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Don’t know the deets, but somebody messed up.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Damn it man.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LADbible

@ladbible
·
Sep 3, 2019

Scuba diver accidentally shoots himself through the head with a spear.

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Diver Survives Accidentally Shooting Himself In The Head With A Spear


It's a miracle he wasn't killed




www.ladbible.com





jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how did he survive?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

What a nightmare for everyone involved. God bless them all.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder if it hurt? Probably not


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

He was probably seeing the other guys wife (or boyfriend) and got caught, so they wanted pay back.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Bet that hurt...on the other hand he can now truthfully say he's had the "jab"


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

glad there wasn't any sharks around waiting to steal the shot....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Initial thwack probably felt like a smack from Mike Tyson!!!!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Man… some things you can’t unsee!!


----------



## Rickey85 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ouch! Hope he survive


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Jason said:


> Initial thwack probably felt like a smack from Mike Tyson!!!!


Im taking Mike Tyson there's no flapper to have to be cut out!


----------

